# This was in the NBA Forum.



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/6627809

It has to do with Isiah becoming coach or general manager for the Bobcats. I posted already on the NBA Board, but what do you think?


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Good thing the article was just a what if, it doesnt say Charlotte has any interest in Isiah. Thank good, I was worried for a minute. I'd rather have Fratello has a first year coach, and Isiah may even be a worst gm than coach.


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I hope we never have to suffer under the rule of "Zeke"
i never really liked him as a player, and I really really dont like him as an exec.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Do you really want Thomas as GM? He didn't last long in Toronto.


----------

